# Good home needed



## Maggie

I regret to say that it is time for Pigeon Walter to move on. We found him after he fell out of his nest, fed him with an eyedropper, to bring him to his healthy self today! He is about 4 1/2 months old now. He loves to be with or ON people constantly, (doesn't like to be held or touched though)and is such a curious guy.
We live in an apartment, and he has become quite the pooper, not to mention that he has to stay in his cage during the day when no one is home, (he doesn't like that) Any how,I can no longer take the risk of the landlord coming upstairs and seeing poop on the new hardwood floors. We are always cleaning it up, but you all know there is always more. Walter will not do well outside in a cage, he has never been outside, and is quite happy sitting by the screen window. We are in Northern NJ and I would like to see someone who will love him as much as we do and take him in as part of the family, (he doesn't know he is a bird!) Feel free to email me privatly but I will run any offers past the pigeon.com folks, just to make sure I am making the best desicion. A great loving home will make this sad time less painfull
Thanks
Maggie


----------



## Rick07

I live in Bradford County,Pa, in the NE of Pa. I have pigeons and would love to give him a home. Email me for more info, if this offer is ok. One thing he will have to be shipped most likely


----------



## Maggie

> Originally posted by Rick07:
> *I live in Bradford County,Pa, in the NE of Pa. I have pigeons and would love to give him a home.
> 
> Hi Rick, You know that Walter is a family bird who lives indoors, he doesn't know anything else. TO ALL: Can he adapt to change well? Also, How do you ship a pigeon?, wouldn't that scare the hell out of the little guy? Rick, I will get back to you soon, get back to me as well with your pigeon set up, mabey you can help me with these questions as well
> Thank you so much.
> Maggie*


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair

interested in giving a pigeon in need a good indoor home-I live in Arizona and would pay for shipping


----------



## Guest

*what kind of pigeon*

i raise pigeons i will take it if you dont mind


----------



## Guest

*good home*



pigeoninalawnchair said:


> interested in giving a pigeon in need a good indoor home-I live in Arizona and would pay for shipping


my name is shawn duncan, and i live in des moines, iowa. i am currently in the process of building my finest pigeon coop ever. at the same time i am looking for birds that would b considered "special needs". if u are interested in giving away a bird, i would be more than happy to help out. you can reach me at 515-419-5115. or [email protected]. thank you.


----------



## Ivor

Hi everyone, and thank you for been here.

I suggest to register first, we have many members that are always looking for a home for their pigeons, but we need to make sure that you keep them as a pet in an aviary or loft, Unfortunately many people out there do not have all the good intentions, we always need help here and a place for our pigeons.

Ivette


----------



## Lovebirds

Ivor said:


> Hi everyone, and thank you for been here.
> 
> I suggest to register first, we have many members that are always looking for a home for their pigeons, but we need to make sure that you keep them as a pet in an aviary or loft, Unfortunately many people out there do not have all the good intentions, we always need help here and a place for our pigeons.
> 
> Ivette


This is VERY true, not to mention that the post the this person replied to is from 2003.............


----------



## kippermom

In my experience pigeons are very adaptable to changing circumstances. House birds who I have placed in the outdoor aviary...very quickly "revert"....and join the flock as if nothing had ever been any different. They get a chance to socialize, find a mate and be birds. I know it is sad for us so we think it will be sad for the bird, but really I think they enjoy being in a community too....


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Lovebirds said:


> This is VERY true, not to mention that the post the this person replied to is from 2003.............


That is kinda odd....maybe he didn't notice the date on the thread, i do that sometimes myself...


----------



## Guest

*Rescued Mom and Baby*

Please help to find home for this Mom and baby who were attacked by Ravens!
Call me at 323.376.3113


----------



## edelfede

*Have you already found a home for him?*

I am in Brooklyn and would love to adopt him.
Let me know [email protected]

thanks


----------



## John_D

edelfede said:


> I am in Brooklyn and would love to adopt him.
> Let me know [email protected]
> 
> thanks


If you're meaning the pigeon earlier in the thread, as someone pointed out, the post is 6 years ago

John


----------



## rackerman

*Old Postings?*

Why Don't Pigeon Talk Delete The Old Postings, Or Just Start A Thread For All Old Postings??

I KNOW WHY NOW. I WAS NOT THINKING, ITS LIKE A LIBRARY!!


----------

